# army cadet service medal



## kicker (24 May 2006)

thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 May 2006)

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search

Search words used - army cadet service medal 

Second hit (after your unresearched post) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23754.0.html

Including this post - 


			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Army Cadet Service Medal Threads (including 80+ responses and opinions on the medal)
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/18998.0.html
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/20952.0.html
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/19639.0.html



Locked.  Please use the search function first next time.

Welcome to army.ca, start reading.


----------

